# Travel with hamster outside Britain



## saralyna (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello;-)
I am an absolute newbie to this forum;-) I have got my hamster for three months now and I would like to take her with me to Poland (Eastern Europe;-) ) I will be traveling by bus and the trip will last about 24h. First of all is it safe for her? Secondly, as I could not get to the DEFRA, is there any sort of documents needed, to take hamster abroad?
Looking for your quick reply,
Sara


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome. How nice you want to take your hamster to Poland. I would think your vet would be the best port of call for advise


----------



## Iceking (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree. Taking it to another country may have health risks and may have to have some checks done possibly.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

I also think that it is a good idea to consolt your vet as you will be taking your hamster to a different countery with you.

I used to take my hamsters to swanage with me when i went on holiday and one of my hamsters harry came on holiday 3 years running and he was perfectly fine.

This will depend on the hamster though so please see your vet!


----------



## NadineTravelExpert (Aug 14, 2008)

saralyna said:


> Hello;-)
> I am an absolute newbie to this forum;-) I have got my hamster for three months now and I would like to take her with me to Poland (Eastern Europe;-) ) I will be traveling by bus and the trip will last about 24h. First of all is it safe for her? Secondly, as I could not get to the DEFRA, is there any sort of documents needed, to take hamster abroad?
> Looking for your quick reply,
> Sara


Hi Saralyna,

You may be able to travel with your Hamster depending on whether he/she is eligible for a PET Passport. Have a look at this link Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme - EU regulation - it contains information on the scheme and where/when to travel.

Alternatively, perhaps contact the Polish Embassy or Consulate as well as contacting the airline you'd like to fly with to see what their policy is regarding Pets on board?

I hope this helps! 

Nadine


----------



## bengalpudel (Oct 25, 2008)

hi,
i think you are able to travel with her.
only dogs,cats,rabbits and ferrets have to travel under the pts.
i had to work it all out as i moved from germany to england with a dog, a cat and 16 cavies and i still import cavies from germany, belgium......
there are no spezial rules for them to enter the uk, so i think hamsters are safe too.

sabrina xx


----------



## sunny walker 98 (Feb 19, 2008)

hi its sunny walker 98,

i'm just like u, but i've just found my name and password.so when did u join.





love sunny walker 98
xxxxxxooooooo


----------

